# First overnighter



## Team Masterbaiter

Flour Gardens!!! I'm going with someone else. What should I bring. What should I expect. Im really excited; don't know what to do with this energy but play on 2cool


----------



## KATILLAC

Get some rest! I don't like taking people on overniters and they sleep for 5 or 6 hours while everybody catches fish then want their share at the dock! I make them pay more for gas. LOL!!!!


----------



## Chase This!

Scrub brush, fillet knife, your own beer plus enough for captian, food and money. Lots of money. Pay more than your share to get a second invite. 

B


----------



## luna sea II

Chase This! said:


> Scrub brush, fillet knife, your own beer plus enough for captian, food and money. Lots of money. Pay more than your share to get a second invite.
> 
> B


AMEN!

captain/owner is providing the boat, tackle, and all associated expenses. the crew should buy the fuel, beer, ice, bait, food, and clean the boat and the fish. a few extra $ for the "boat fund" and any gifts you bring are much appreciated as well.

Scott


----------



## SpottedAg

What they said... plus Red Bull


----------



## Git R Wet

What kinda boat you going out on and from where ?


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Chase This! said:


> Scrub brush, fillet knife, your own beer plus enough for captian, food and money. Lots of money. Pay more than your share to get a second invite.
> 
> B


All that plus 5 hour energy. Easier to stow and drink in a hurry than red bull. I'll assume you're going on a center console, otherwise I woul've said bring some good coffee... that NEVER goes to waste.

Oh, and again, lots of money.


----------



## ccbluewater

I'm going to assume this isn't some sort of joke, but the OP posted on the TTMB that he is broke down at the gardens.. No other details, and not sure if serious, after reading this post.


----------



## Jolly Roger

ccbluewater said:


> I'm going to assume this isn't some sort of joke, but the OP posted on the TTMB that he is broke down at the gardens.. No other details, and not sure if serious, after reading this post.





Team Masterbaiter said:


> We are broke down 110 miles off shore near the flower gardens. Is anyone offshore fishing this way that could help us?


the numbers he posted puts them close to the west gardens. Hope they make it back safe.


----------



## S Mac

Anyone know if these guys made it back in?


----------



## Mont

Capt. David (Seatow) said the New Orleans CG is on their way. Hopefully they get back in before the WX gets any worse out there.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

From post #97 on the 911 help thread

I just talked to Team Masterbaiter. He is a friend of mine. They are almost back to Galveston. I just got off the phone with him. A commercial Snapper boat has then in tow and they are 2 miles from the jetties. He had cell service out there, made the call into a friend on land who made the actual post on 2cool. 

To all you A-Holes that always critizise everyone on here for the mistakes they made, have obviously never spent a whole lot of time on the water. If you run offshore enough, things are going to happen, its just the nature of the beast and it happens to everyone at some point or another. 

Glad to see everyone made it back safe and sound.


----------



## jamisjockey

Glad to hear they are safe. Yeah the aholes came out quick on that thread. Lots that can happen offshore, assumptions and stupidity were jumped to quickly on that thread. Probably go back and drop some reddies


----------



## iridered2003

Capt. Hooky said:


> From post #97 on the 911 help thread
> 
> I just talked to Team Masterbaiter. He is a friend of mine. They are almost back to Galveston. I just got off the phone with him. A commercial Snapper boat has then in tow and they are 2 miles from the jetties. He had cell service out there, made the call into a friend on land who made the actual post on 2cool.
> 
> To all you A-Holes that always critizise everyone on here for the mistakes they made, have obviously never spent a whole lot of time on the water. If you run offshore enough, things are going to happen, its just the nature of the beast and it happens to everyone at some point or another.
> 
> Glad to see everyone made it back safe and sound.


and half you guys bash the COMM guys. lmfao


----------



## Mont

iridered2003 said:


> and half you guys bash the COMM guys. lmfao


When someone is broke down, I don't think commercial vs rec really comes into play that much. As far as towing someone in from the Gardens goes, it's going to take either a commercial snapper boat or shrimp boat. It's all about fuel and range.

Back when I ran my 245 Wellcraft, I hooked on to a 70 footer and gave it hell, and kept him from drifting into an anchored tanker at the 10 mile anchorage. I had a whopping 340 HP back then, but it did the job. The tanker had already sounded the alarm and was in the process of pulling anchor when we got there. It was your typical spring squall, and the shrimper lost a plank. I will never forget that shrimp boat throwing us a 2" rope and me and Zach looking at each other and wondering how we were gonna tie a 1/2' rope to it.

When push comes to shove, we are all in the same boat. The sound and sight of the CG chopper coming in at about 500 feet off the deck was unreal. He put that chopper in full stop, made one lap around us, and dropped the swimmer on the back deck of the shrimper, all within 30 minutes of my original call to them. That chopper makes an unmistakeable scream when it's coming right at you.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter

We're home and safe. Just got back it was one hell of a trip. No details too tired right now. Just wanna give a great big shout out all the thank you's to the commercial vessel Alice Mae. Also thank you Capt. Hooky For letting everyone know we are back safe and for having my back on here for the trolling A-Holes on here. God blessed us with a safe trip home


----------



## fishingtwo

Glad your back safe


----------



## Jolly Roger

good news


----------



## scend irie

Glad you're back. Looking forward to details.


----------



## sotexhookset

Many thanks to the big Man for your safe return and ya'lls good luck (CC and Alice Mae). Looking forward to some details as well. Get some rest.


----------



## S Mac

Good to hear you made it back :cheers:


----------



## iridered2003

without pics, it never happen. glad you guys are home safe and sounds. now, we want details


----------



## ccbluewater

Glad to hear you are back in safe! Ive fished with the capt. Who brought
Y'all back several times, and he is a good dude, and one of the baddest arse fisherman I've ever met. I'm glad to know he is on my side if ever needed!


----------



## Richgoose

glad y'all made it in safe... good to hear the comms and recs can get along... did you at least get tight on a few fish for the effort?


----------



## waterworx

Ok, Wasn't going to post anything about this because of all the negative stuff I heard was said in some of the posts but if someone else can learn from this and keep them out of the situation we were in then it's all good. So here it goes. It is my boat a 36' CC with twin optis we ran out fine with no issues at all. We trolled for about 1.5hrs and caught a few fish before dark. We tied off to one of the bouys at the west flower gardens. We decided we wanted to move over to a rig and tie up for the night around 3 miles away. I got a low voltage alarm on my electronics. We cranked up both motors and when I throttled up they acted as if they were in guardian mode. Prior to this trip I had 4 new continental 1000cca batteries installed and did not believe it was a battery issue. When I checked my battery volts it was showing ~9 volts. I shut the port motor down to see if I could clear the alarm and restart the motor. When I shut down the port motor the starboard motor also shutdown. I restarted the port engine and my voltage reading was now ~8 volts. We tried to limp to the rig on one motor since the starboard engine would not turn over at all. We continued to head toward the rig steadily watching the volts go down we made it ~1/4 mile from the rig and the port engine shutdown at 6 volts showing on the guage. We tried using the vhf and as soon as we keyed the mic the screen would go black. We tried several more times after turning my perkos off for awhile then back on still nothing. I pulled out my lifejacket strobes and hung them from the t-top since we had no running lights and everything was off. I shot off 1 flare because we had 2 boats within 6 miles of us we had seen earlier. No response. We had exhausted all means of contacting help at the time so I activated my epirb which was the last thing I absolutly wanted to do but did so because I knew we had bad seas coming on Thursday. We were able to get phone service and thats what started the 2 cool thread. I then turned my perko switch back on and the vhf was able to transmit enough for the Alice Mae to respond to our mayday call from 6 miles away. We were able to get our coordinates and gave them out over the phone. Told Alice Mae to contact the coast guard and disreguard the epirb signal and I turned off the epirb. Alice Mae showed up and charged our batteries and we discovered both alternators were not putting out any voltage to charge the batteries to keep the engines running. #1 Lesson I learned from this trip is to verify both motors are putting out the correct voltage before leaving the dock. I believe both were working when we left because we would have never made it that far with no alternators working. #2 Lesson learned I will be bringing a small portable generator and extension cord to power up the onboard charger (and bring spare charger) so we could have made it home without any help. #3 Lesson handheld VHF. I recently had both motors checked out by a mechanic to replace anything that needed to be repaired. I often bring my children offshore with me and this is the situation I was trying to prevent. In 30 yrs of offshore fishing this is a first for me. I appreciate all the well wishes and all the people who responded on what they could do to help on this thread. The others said enough for me to know all I need to know so I will take the high road and not go there. We were doing our best to keep from using the epirb and get as much info out as we could but wanted to conserve the cell phones for a real emergency that was soon to come if we were there much longer. I cannot say enough THANKS to Billy and the Alice Mae who took us aboard fed us and treated us like family they are a true class act. Cannot wait to get back out there again. You know what they say KARMA is a _ _ _ _ _!


----------



## jamisjockey

Haters gonna hate (and get reddies). 
I think you dun good. **** happens, especially at the least opportune times. Sounds like you kept your head and were prepared. I'd fish with you.
Glad you got back safe.


----------



## sotexhookset

jamisjockey said:


> Haters gonna hate (and get reddies).
> I think you dun good. **** happens, especially at the least opportune times. Sounds like you kept your head and were prepared. I'd fish with you.
> Glad you got back safe.


Well said.


----------



## wampuscat

Glad you made it back safe!! I do not know if it applies this time, but always run each engine on a separate battery as a unit or one alternater can go out and you might not catch it till a later trip when the one still working goes out.


----------



## sweenyite

Glad ya'll got in safe! We were out today and the seas are building for sure.


----------



## waterworx

wampuscat said:


> Glad you made it back safe!! I do not know if it applies this time, but always run each engine on a separate battery as a unit or one alternater can go out and you might not catch it till a later trip when the one still working goes out.


I did have both perkos set to "both" sets of batteries. Your senario sounds like what happened to us. We were good until the last alternator went out. I have always ran with the perkos set this way since I was a kid running out with my dad. I will now be keeping them separate so when we see a low voltage problem off 1 motor we can then switch to both and head home. Thanks


----------



## CHA CHING

Glad you guys made it back safe. Really good news.
Just in case someone didn't know, never turn off your perks when the engines are running. It will smoke your stator almost instantly.
Also on overnight trips I have my Honda EU2000 generator on the boat for exactley what happened to you. I can plug it into my inboard charger and get home.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## Richgoose

jamisjockey said:


> Haters gonna hate


x2^^

Thanks for sharing, you do us all a service that may help a 2cooler from getting stuck in that "oh spit" moment far offshore...


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

X3 Thanks for the post up, glad you made it back safely!! Get er fixed and get to FISH ON!!!!


----------



## ssteel069

waterworx said:


> I did have both perkos set to "both" sets of batteries. Your senario sounds like what happened to us. We were good until the last alternator went out. I have always ran with the perkos set this way since I was a kid running out with my dad. I will now be keeping them separate so when we see a low voltage problem off 1 motor we can then switch to both and head home. Thanks


Glad y'all made it back in. I hated to miss the trip! But I'm glad I did!
Call me if you need any help!


----------



## crawfishking

Wow, glad everything turned out okay. If you learn anything about what happened to the alternators that could be helpful please keep us updated.


----------



## Git R Wet

Just wondering did you turn your motors off when you tied up for the night.


----------



## asianprider

Glad yall made it back safe and sound.


----------



## BigNate523

Richgoose said:


> glad y'all made it in safe... good to hear the comms and recs can get along... did you at least get tight on a few fish for the effort?


yep they went way above and beyond anything they had to do for us and i for one am truely greatfull. For all the helpers and well wisher much thanks it was my girl who was posting on Team Masterbaiters account cause i couldnt remember my password lol. and i know Karma does work cause no matter who i am with we always have stopped and helped other boaters weather they needed a tow or oil gas ect. and it sure did pay off big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passed out

*Rough today*

Glad you back in and safe and another "thanks" to Alice Mae, the wind is a blowing---thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Thanks for sharing the details.*

Really glad all ended well and everyone made it home safe that is what it is all about. Also happening when you did not have the children a small blessing for them not to deal with the fear. _ _ _ _ happens all the time glad you handled it well.
:cheers:


----------



## Outcast

Glad you made it back Randy!! Guys, I will tell you first hand that Billy on the Alice Mae is a great guy! As a matter of fact, his father, Billy Sr towed ME in when I was about 18 years old. Allot of folks would turn their radio down instead of help. Thankfully, all are safe and sound!!


----------

